# MosChip MCS7830



## Shinzo (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello,

I'm trying to install the driver for the MosChip MCS7830 device, which you can get here:
http://www.asix.com.tw/FrootAttach/driver/MCS783x_FreeBSD_driver_v1.0.0.1.zip

After extracting you get a source, header, make and readme file. 

When I try to compile the source file I get the error that some files, which are included in the source code, are missing. 

Those are usbdivar.h, usb_ethersubr.h and usb_port.h. They are all supposed to be in (sys/)dev/usb/. But they aren't.

Why are those files missing and how can I get them?

Thanks for your help!

Shinzo


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2011)

The driver might be meant for FreeBSD-7's USB system, rather than the new one in FreeBSD 8.  You don't say what you're using.


----------



## Shinzo (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to mention that I'm using FreeBSD 8.2 - RELEASE.

I found those files on the internet:
http://freebsd.active-venture.com/FreeBSD-srctree/newsrc/dev/usb/usbdivar.h.html

Maybe I could download them and just copy them into the folder?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2011)

```
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/usb/usbdivar.h,v 1.14.2.2 [B]2000/10/31[/B] 23:23:30 n_hibma Exp $
```

Come on, now, this was for FreeBSD 4!


----------



## Shinzo (Sep 9, 2011)

Is there any possibility that the driver will at least run under FreeBSD 7.3? Because I need to use the TAHI test suite which requires FreeBSD 7.3 or higher.


----------



## oliver@ (Sep 9, 2011)

given the readme of the driver, it was written in 2007.
usbdivar.h is there in FreeBSD 7.4 at least. so who knows.... maybe it works with a FreeBSD 7 release.


----------



## tingo (Sep 9, 2011)

Perhaps comms/umcs7840 could be modified to support the 7830?
Hmm, the again, it might not, since the 7830 is a usb-to-ethernet dongle.


----------



## Shinzo (Sep 12, 2011)

I was able to compile the driver under FreeBSD 7.4 and to load the kernel object. I had to add an additional header file before it worked. This post was quite helpful:
http://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=13476.msg80987#msg80987

But now I have an other error, see this thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=147077


----------

